# adhesive for gluing sand to PVC pipe



## fozzy (Feb 21, 2006)

Guys, I am going to pack some of that reddish-brown flourite substrate into some 1/2" pvc pipe. I am going to grow some rows of valisneria out of that pvc pipe (through 1/4 inch holes in the pipe). The tank substrate is fine white sand. I want to coat the PVC with white sand, so the pvc is camouflaged lying there in the tank substrate, hiding the red flourite.

Anyway, I don't think i need anything like silicone since i really just need the pvc pipe to be coated in "stickum" before I roll it in sand. What's some good safe underwater adhesive that could fit this bill? It only needs to be safe for fish and sticky to PVC and sand.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Oatey PVC cement. You will probably have to wait for just the right "tack", and then roll it in the sand or simply bury it in sand and dig it out later.

Personally a pipe coated in sand still looks like a pipe coated in sand to me. It does not look natural IMO.


----------



## fozzy (Feb 21, 2006)

McDaphnia

You are right, so I plan to bury the pipe under sand. Still I know inevitably the sand over it will shift occasionally, (esp with all the siphoning I do) so don't want it to show a smooth PVC surface when it temporarily is "unearthed."

Thank you for the info- I will give this a try. I like the look of the sand but I'm not too confident of its ability to grow plants- enter the flourite in tubes (at least that's the idea)!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It would probably make sense to put the red clay if you don't mind calling it what it is, :wink: in something porous rather than a pipe. It will come out of the drilled holes and mix with your white sand. Plant roots can shoot right through nylon hose, so you could partly fill a nylon with flourite gravel so that it lays flat, bury it, and cover it with sand. If any of the nylon hose works up through the gravel, it will just make people think you must host really wild parties! :dancing: really really wild parties. Pick a white nylon stocking and fill with the Flourite.


----------

